# Question on USCG and Flotation foam



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey,
I've heard about flotation foam in a boat but I'm looking for the regs on length of boat vs flotation foam.

Also. I heard the more flotation foam added the less the draft. 

Muddminnow


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For the CG standards on floatation your best bet is your local CG office.... As far as foam floatation goes... no, it doesn't make your boat float shallower. In fact it adds weight to your hull. I've assisted in foaming a few new hulls at a friends shop and I can tell you the bucket full of mixed, syrup like stuff that will in minutes kick off and turn into foam is darned heavy in your hands.

For anyone thinking of adding liquid foam into an existing hull (or one that you're building) please remember that the stuff has a terribly strong hydraulic force on any closed area you pour it into. I've actually seen floors separate and various installed parts actually move when that foam kicks off, if it has no where to go... Hope this helps.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

http://www.uscgboating.org/assets/pdf/downloads/FLOTATION.pdf


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Damn! From what I am reading all new boats are unsinkable! Is this really what I am reading? A little Whipray or Gheenoe cannot be sunk? :-?

Is every manufacture required to be certified? Or is this a option?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Damn! From what I am reading all new boats are unsinkable! Is this really what I am reading? A little Whipray or Gheenoe cannot be sunk?
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

You can get your HIN mfg code from the CG by filling out a simple form, nothing of which on that form requires someone to provide* anything* that would indicate they have some ability to build a boat.

Used to be they would send along a book detailing what laws a mfg must meet, then it was a CD and now they send along the website link.   The CG should visit and inspect each mfg every year, but at Ankona we had our visit last month, first one in 2 1/2 years.  

Don't think that the CG is the first line of defense for a consumer getting a quality product.  They tell you the laws and expect you to build accordingly and they will get by sooner or later to check up on you.  Until then ...??


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well that's just kind of sad.

Just goes to show you need to do your own research these days and make informed decisions.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The poor Coast Guard has more duties and jobs to do than any other enforcement outfit I can think of, but when the monies to do the jobs comes down from DoD they’re last in line... 

I have nothing but respect for them even though my only son is fully disabled from his service in the Guard...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

mudd_minnow said:


> Also. I heard the more flotation foam added the less the draft.


That's funny right there!

Liars.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

copperhead said:


> You can get your HIN mfg code from the CG by filling out a simple form, nothing of which on that form requires someone to provide* anything* that would indicate they have some ability to build a boat.
> 
> Used to be they would send along a book detailing what laws a mfg must meet, then it was a CD and now they send along the website link. The CG should visit and inspect each mfg every year, but at Ankona we had our visit last month, first one in 2 1/2 years.
> 
> Don't think that the CG is the first line of defense for a consumer getting a quality product. They tell you the laws and expect you to build accordingly and they will get by sooner or later to check up on you. Until then ...??



I thought any new production skiff had to be taken in for a "swamped" floatation test. Is this not the case?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Six year old thread


----------

